# OMG BFP!



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG - I feel like I'm in a dream.. Can not sleep!
Whilst deep in a pit of despair that I was not pregnant this month I decided to do a test. I did it at the worst time - 11DPO at midnight!     and guess what - I got a BFP    !!
I can't believe it! Apart from despair and exhaustion (normal feelings for me) I had no symptoms. I only got a faint line for the first test so I tested again today (13DPO) using a Clearblue digital test and got a wonderful message displayed saying 'pregnant'!
I'm desperately trying not to count any chickens yet as I have been here before and things went tits up but it's a start - a great start.
Thank you so much for all your support - especially Dr Natasha, Rosie and Bev.
In case you want to know what I did - I was on:-
50mg of Clomid (first cycle), 
1000mg Metformin (I have PCOS), 
Mumomega oil capsules, 
Pregnacare and 
5mg folic acid - due to brain tumour of my little boy 
Pretty sure I ovulated on CD 13
We had BMS on 9, 11, 12 and 14  DPO -skipped the actual day of ovulation as was so bloated
Had EMCM on 9, 10 and 11 DPO -  but not very much

Please please keep your fingers crossed that everything is ok for this baby...
Thinking of you all and billions of good luck
love
Suze
xxx
ps Have just read about Rubella and am worried sick  - I don't think I'm upto date


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Maybe you'd like to join the bun in the oven thread at the bottom of the main page.

Bev xx

p.s. forgot to say make sure you rest and don't overdo anything!!!  I bled early on and was told to do nothing, give yourself the best chance and ****** to work pull a sicky if you have too just to let bubs bed in properly....    Thats an order


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

congratulations!  thats great news, wishing you an enjoyable, healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!  fantastic news.  This is what we like to hear

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Soozeee, thats wonderful news hun.  
Take Bev's advise and rest up. and try not to worry about the rubella thing, I'm sure you'll be fine hun.

Lots of   and  
xxxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

well done Bev is right rest up and here's to a healthy and happy nine months and beyound. 

Binty


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG - that's fantastic news - well done and hope you have a healthy pregnancy !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suze, just spotted your vote on the voting room about alcohol, can I ask, did you drink this month? xxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG SUZE 
congratulations!  thats great news i am so pleased for you hun 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to you!!!

I am a bit confused though about testing in the middle of the month? how does that work? i would only be ovulating on cd11/12 then due on about cd27, so how can the HPT show up a positive before or during ovulation?    sorry if ive missed something here - DOH!!!

Anyway, wishing you all the best for this baby and    to you, take it easy!!!  Jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!*

    

*Jo....*I think she means 11dpo not cd11 as from Suze's previous post she's already ovulated !!!!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

fantastic news. Wishing you lots of sticky vibes and a very healthy and happy 9 months.

xx


----------



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind messages  
Flowerpot - I didn't drink any alcohol this cycle (a first for me I think!) 
jocole69  - yep - I meant to say that I tested 11 days post ovulation, not cycle day 11 - even I'm not that naughty! 
Bye for now
xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

congratulations, that i fantastic news!!!!!

julia


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats sweetie glad Clomid worked for you


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Fabulous news! Well done


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats great news ;-) Congratulations!!!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Great news...big congratulations
   
   

Hope you have a very healthy, happy pregnancy
  

Juniper


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats fantastic. Good luck for the future.

I'm sending out lots of  to everyone ttc


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Just wanted to send you ooodles of congratulations. YIPPPPPPPEEEE. Take it easy honey and i'm SOOOOOO pleased for you. Lotsa love xx


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## fertilethoughts (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations Soozee!! Thats wonderful news, it really does feel like a miracle when it happens for us PCOS sufferers.

xxfertilethoughts


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

congratualtions another fellow PCOS sufferer BFP


----------

